# Hi folks... need some help...



## leebobz (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya, just bought my first TT as a replacement to my mgtf... I has a couple of niggles.... Firstly the thermostat warning light comes on when it feels like, which i understand is a common problem. Doesn't seem to be over heating! Secondly, does the gear box share the engine oil? or is my mate talking out his butt? Cheers lee


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  your mate is talking out of his butt the gear box has its own oil supply 
Take a look here www.ttoc.co.uk you might want to join


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi leebobz , Welcome to the TTF, what do you mean by thermostat warning light.
H.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I was presuming he meant EML?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## leebobz (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, nice to know there are some decent folk out there to help! I've just realised it has a 6 disk cd changer behind the seats... No makers mark on it... just says 6 disk! the the cd cassette is missing and i was wondering if anyone knows what make they are or where i can get one. Radio is in safe mode as well... but have found a guy to send it 2 for 25 quid to unlock.

Will be attempting an oil change this weekend... god help me! hehe.

I suppose a bit of background on this car would help. Was bought at auction as a dvla seizure for £3800. Its a 2000 1.8t quattro. Seems in really good nick bar a couple of tiny scratches. Would like to get it up to top form if poss... as my mrs thinks she is the bees knees in it! bless.

Oh, an example of how thick i am... only just found out its got an electric roof! what a nob!

As for the over heating it runs at about mid way in temp gauge the suddenly leaps and beeps at me... have popped the bonnet and all seems groovy. Guage goes down as fast as it pops up. I understand this is a common fault. That said i haven't heard the fan kick in... will investigate bit further.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try the TT shop or even a dealer for the cassette :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

It may be a dahpod fault , if it is it can be done at a dealers f.o.c.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

leebobz said:


> Wow, nice to know there are some decent folk out there to help! I've just realised it has a 6 disk cd changer behind the seats... No makers mark on it... just says 6 disk! the the cd cassette is missing and i was wondering if anyone knows what make they are or where i can get one. Radio is in safe mode as well... but have found a guy to send it 2 for 25 quid to unlock.
> 
> Will be attempting an oil change this weekend... god help me! hehe.
> 
> ...


You should be able to get the radio code from the dealers, FREE, as the handbook states "If you should lose the radio card with the code number, please contact an Audi dealer, Assistance will be provided free of charge"

I expect the changer is the standard Audi one, I expect a dealer, or http://www.ttspares.co.uk may have it (ttjay, on here runs that site, so just message him if you can't see one on the site)

I assume you don't have any service history with it? Ask your local dealer, they may have some information if it has been serviced with Audi. You MUST make sure the cambelt have been replaced, as they need to be done at 80K or 5 years, and while this is being done, get the water pump changed too (It's a very small amount of extra work if the cambelt is being done) as the plastic impellers tend to disintegrate (This may be your problem!)

Where in the country are you?


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Also,

Try following the instructions here
http://www.wak-tt.com/climate/climatecodes.htm

to see the actual temperature, if this appears stable when the gauge goes mental, then I expect it's a dashpod fault, which should be done free of charge at a dealer


----------

